# Cannot see people’s pictures in the forum



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

So since the move to another storage server I can see the avatars back again (although some people still have problems with theirs) but I cannot see the pics people upload.



















Also cannot see some people avatar so is the forum still having issues?

below another example about the avatars










@Lorian


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Try clearing your browsers cache, usually in history delete settings

I can see images that have been added since the original move but not older ones


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Lorian reckoned they'd emigrate over in time like avatars have I presume? Or at least I'm presuming he meant pics too?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Cypionate said:


> Try clearing your browsers cache, usually in history delete settings
> 
> I can see images that have been added since the original move but not older ones


 All that happens is that I had to re-log in everywhere, other than that same problem, this problem persist since the forum change. But thanks anyway for trying.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

IronJohnDoe said:


> All that happens is that I had to re-log in everywhere, other than that same problem, this problem persist since the forum change. But thanks anyway for trying.


 I get that X where the image should be if I click on the image to make it large, but they are showing up in the forum normally

Using Firefox latest version


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Cypionate said:


> I get that X where the image should be if I click on the image to make it large, but they are showing up in the forum normally
> 
> Using Firefox latest version


 If I click all I see is the X again but not the picture, I'm using latest Safari version but before the move of the pictures to another server I never had a single issue.

I tried downloading Chrome and same problem.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

IronJohnDoe said:


> If I click all I see is the X again but not the picture, I'm using latest Safari version but before the move of the pictures to another server I never had a single issue.
> 
> I tried downloading Chrome and same problem.


 It's true man, #wearenotmoleman

Inline images not working, what's going on, is it Russia again?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

sjacks said:


> It's true man, #wearenotmoleman
> 
> Inline images not working, what's going on, is it Russia again?
> 
> View attachment 148413


 Not sure now what is about, I can see this one and the ones in the meme thread, but plenty of other cannot see.

Inbefore


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Not sure now what is about, I can see this one and the ones in the meme thread, but plenty of other cannot see.
> 
> Inbefore


 Yeah, it seems the images on older posts are not visible. I get a link and when I click the link it says file not found. Needs to get fixed quickly.


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Could you post a link to one of the older posts missing images?

-Philip


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Avatars are fixed. The images in this thread that are broken are corrupted files. The OP will need to re upload them.

-Philip


----------

